
The Cloth Maps of Ultima - phodo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXRioSiPWPc&feature=youtu.be&a
======
corysama
Full interview with Richard Garriott:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-oM07j4Mys](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-oM07j4Mys)

